# Add family names to new contract



## jules54 (Jul 20, 2013)

I own several Wyndham points contracts. All my current contract have only my name on them. The Wyndham account also only has my name on it. Since purchasing many of my contract I have married. I am getting ready to buy a few more contracts and would like to put Husband and maybe my Son name on these with mine.  How will this effect my Wyndham account and the way the contract will fall into the account? I have hopes I can add my family to the Wyndham account after the new contract is in place without more expense. Is this worth what might cause a hassle? My main reason for doing this is so I do not have to purchase guest cert. when my husband and son use resorts without me being present. The contracts are all for affiliate resorts so they do expire. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jul 20, 2013)

I believe the fee is $299 to add names to your account.  

Although Wyndham will waive the fee if you agree to buy additional retail points from them...


----------



## momeason (Jul 20, 2013)

If you have contracts with different names on them, you will not be able to move points between them. Wyndham is a stickler on this.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty sure the previous posters are wrong

Make sure that you have the new deeds drawn up correctly, both names or all three as you desire. And when the newly recorded deed(s) go to Wyndham include a note that you want this new deed in your existing account

If they do open a new account it ought to be a simply matter to combine them 

Im pretty sure I'm right about this, I have some deeds in my name and some with my wife. And they are all in one account with both names. Ie no guest cert if the reservation is in either name


----------



## Designerd (Jul 21, 2013)

*Membersip with Multiple contracts (Deeds with Different Names?)*

This is funny - I called this past week with this question also.

I have 2 contracts under 1 membership number.  I am buying a new contract and will be adding my husbands name to the new contract.  I have requested to have the new contract under my existing Wyndham membership number.

*I asked the question to Wyndham:  
- Would his name now be on my acct so I would not have to use guest members?*
*They answered when the new contract would be added, the new name would be added to the membership number and I would not be required to pay guest certificates for him.  The deed is only recorded on the new contract unless you go back and get new deeds for the contracts you originally purchased and pay additional Wyndham fees.

*Just my thinking:*
*I know the proof is in the results. But it makes sense that the membership would have to have his name since you are paying a $299 fee for them to maintenance the acct so I am giving them the benefit of the doubt on this one that hopefully it will happen without an issue.

I would think the individual deeds would still be recorded (just your name) as they originally were.  Example: 2 original with just my name, 1 new one with husband and my name. It seems the key is having the both names on the membership for booking the reservations to avoid paying the guest reservation.

**Note:  If Wyndham sets up as a new membership number, which they did on the first 2 that I purchased. I just faxed a request to them telling them which one I wanted to keep and which one to move into that acct.  They updated it in a few days even though I was quoted 2 weeks.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Confirming what Ron says*

Of course Ron is right   And designerd, too!  Yup - all consistent with my experience.

We have 4 deeds.  First 3 are only in Dad's name.  Added #4 with Dad + 5 children.  Now all 6 of us show as co-owners (and in the owner drop-down when reserving online). 

No changes were needed to the original deed to facilitate this and, yes, it's saved a lot of $ on guest certificates to have 6 co-owners on the account.  We all have access to all of the points.

When making a reservation, I can select any co-owner, other-wise defaults to Dad.  If I need to change after making the initial reservation, I have to call Guest Services. There is not a charge to change to another co-owner, but it can't be done online.

Downside? All 6 have access to the account. That's not a problem for us, but it is a consideration.

By the way, they listed one of my brothers wrong and they said it would be $299 to fix it.  I have not fought that battle yet.  When I need to reserve for him they always override the GC fee.  Just kind of dumb (why would I pay to fix their error).  The deed is correct, it's the name on the account that is wrong.


----------



## Designerd (Jul 21, 2013)

*Name Correction*

I wanted to let you know that Wyndham had my middle initial as "B" which wasn't correct.  In fact on that deed, there was no middle name.  They corrected just from the phone call after they looked at the deed themselves.  I received a letter in the mail indicating the correction about a week after the call.

*I am a newbie, but I am learning how to make Wyndham love me as much as I am going to enjoy my vacations


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Name Correction*

I thought it should be that simple (a phone call).  I will try again.  Rule #1 with Wyndham, if you don't like what you hear, call and ask someone else.

I do love the Wyndham product.  It took a bit of trial and error to learn the ropes.  And I'm still learning, but I really do like it.

Thank goodness for TUG!


----------



## momeason (Jul 21, 2013)

Glad to hear the reality may be different that what is in the manual.
Phone Reps told me that everything must be titled the same also.

Definitely want to avoid those $99 guest certs


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 21, 2013)

I research as best as I can.  But I don't count on anything until it actually happens.   One thing we've all learned is you will get conflicting information depending on who you talk to at Wyndham. They are as helpful as can be, but might not be right.  Nor are they consistent.

Then there's the sales people, we won't go there :ignore:

Adding the extra contract for us worked on great.  It gives me full access to the account.  I manage it for all, so that was necessary. I have complete authority (as do all co-owners).

It has already saved us a significant amount in guest certificates.

And I believe it limits our liability to only the one contract (maintenance fees) should something go wrong. I could be wrong about that, but that is my understanding. Hopefully I never have to test that theory.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 21, 2013)

Sandi Bo said:


> We have 4 deeds. First 3 are only in Dad's name. Added #4 with Dad + 5 children. Now all 6 of us show as co-owners (and in the owner drop-down when reserving online).
> 
> No changes were needed to the original deed to facilitate this and, yes, it's saved a lot of $ on guest certificates to have 6 co-owners on the account. We all have access to all of the points.
> 
> ...


 
Since that is working, I would make any future acquisitions in either dad's or a single sibling's name to simplify future probate issues.


----------



## jules54 (Jul 21, 2013)

*tuggers are the best*

As always Tuggers are the best. I almost changed my mind about adding the family members to contract to avoid hassle. Once I read everyone replies I decided what the heck give it a try. Like I told the title company I will fight the battle with Wyndham once the contract changes hands. I would think Wyndham would want to keep all contract in one account for less administration, accounting.
Thank you all so much. Don't worry I won't hold anyone responsible if it does not work out


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a slightly different question on the add-owner topic: is there a limitation on what type of individuals can be additional owners? Blood relatives? Do you need to have the same mailing address?

I am considering adding my brother-in-law and one non-related "brother from another mother" to my next contract if is feasible.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 20, 2014)

Designerd said:


> This is funny - I called this past week with this question also.
> 
> I have 2 contracts under 1 membership number.  I am buying a new contract and will be adding my husbands name to the new contract.  I have requested to have the new contract under my existing Wyndham membership number.
> 
> ...



I have recently done this.  Previously all our deeds just had my wife and my name on them.  I added a new small deed that also had me son and daughter's names on it to our member number.  Once it was processed, all 4 names now show up on the account and can be put down a sowner for any reservation.


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 20, 2014)

comicbookman said:


> I have recently done this.  Previously all our deeds just had my wife and my name on them.  I added a new small deed that also had me son and daughter's names on it to our member number.  Once it was processed, all 4 names now show up on the account and can be put down a sowner for any reservation.



Same here for adding my wife... just didn't know if there were any differences for people who have distinctly different last names and/or domiciles.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 20, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Same here for adding my wife... just didn't know if there were any differences for people who have distinctly different last names and/or domiciles.



No, they don't ask, just as long as someone on the new deed is already on the account.


----------



## phort6n2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Has anyone had any recent experience with this? Just checking to see if this info is still valid.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Sep 24, 2019)

phort6n2 said:


> Has anyone had any recent experience with this? Just checking to see if this info is still valid.



I just had a resale contract added within the past two weeks. (It took about 10 months total to transfer, with Wyndham having it for about 6 months. Not sure why it took so long, although I suspect it was partially due to the reseller and their closing company. But I think Wyndham dragged their feet too.) 

All my other contracts have my spouse and I as owners. This one had my sister and I as owners. (She is married and has a different last name.) We don't need as many points now, so this was a way to add her to my account. Also, hopefully to make it easier for the points to go to her kids if they want them.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 24, 2019)

phort6n2 said:


> Has anyone had any recent experience with this? Just checking to see if this info is still valid.


I do believe it's still valid. That's how my account continues to be set up. I've added a contract in the last year, in only my name, and everything is in the same account.  And my brother's name is still messed up, lol. IT has an expedited ticket (put in last year, I think they've put more tickets in but we aren't given ticket numbers - makes it hard to track).  So as long as your family doesn't share first and last names, but not middle names (juniors seem to be okay), you'll be fine


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 24, 2019)

My recommendation: just pay the $99 guest certificate.  If you put your son's name on it, he will have Wyndham for the rest of his life, including mandatory sales presentations.  Do you really want that for him?


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> mandatory sales presentations



The financial commitment once added to a contract is a consideration (though only for the contract they’re added to), but there are no mandatory sales presentations for owners.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, sales presentations are optional. Wyndham may allude to them as being required, they are not. It a numbers game, the more owners they can get to the sales presentation (or whatever they call it these days), the more they can turn into suckers.


----------



## phort6n2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> My recommendation: just pay the $99 guest certificate.  If you put your son's name on it, he will have Wyndham for the rest of his life, including mandatory sales presentations.  Do you really want that for him?



Thank you, everyone, for the info. We are kinda weird I guess and always attend the sales pitch to get the free $100. We have no problem saying no...especially when they bring out their “Least expensive option.”


----------



## 55plus (Sep 24, 2019)

Let's do the math. These high pressure sales meeting can last 2 hours or more of you get tied up in their BS. If it's you and your wife and receive $100, divide that by you two and then again by 2 hours. It breaks down to $25 per hour each. The pressure, aggravation and BS isn't worth it.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 24, 2019)

Not if you do it at 8:15 while everyone else in the family is still asleep and just say you are unmarried. That's $125 an hour. I wouldn't add a family member until you are too old to travel. I'll probably let my membership die with me 50+ years from now.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 24, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Not if you do it at 8:15 while everyone else in the family is still asleep and just say you are unmarried. That's $125 an hour. I wouldn't add a family member until you are too old to travel. I'll probably let my membership die with me 50+ years from now.


Check your math. How does $100 equate to $125. And they know whether or not you are married.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lol no they don't. They can only tell who's on the account. They don't look at the verbage "Married as sole and separate property" on the deed, only who is on the account. I was careful to not put my husband on the resale deeds or the ownership. If I want out of my ownership, only I have to default on it if Ovations won't take it back. I live in a common law state and make crappy teacher pay. My husband makes twice as much as I do. My credit virtually doesn't matter because everything we could possibly need can be financed solely through him and anything I default on can't be tied to him if he never signed anything. 

It is NEVER a good idea to put more people on a financial liability than what needs to be on it. If we ever need to default on something, only one person is affected instead of two. I know I'm the minority, but having both people held liable for a timeshare is just a bad idea in my opinion. You only vacation as a family. Why do both people need to be on it?!? The gifts are $125 lately.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 25, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Lol no they don't. They can only tell who's on the account. They don't look at the verbage "Married as sole and separate property" on the deed, only who is on the account. I was careful to not put my husband on the resale deeds or the ownership. If I want out of my ownership, only I have to default on it if Ovations won't take it back. I live in a common law state and make crappy teacher pay. My husband makes twice as much as I do. My credit virtually doesn't matter because everything we could possibly need can be financed solely through him and anything I default on can't be tied to him if he never signed anything.
> 
> It is NEVER a good idea to put more people on a financial liability than what needs to be on it. If we ever need to default on something, only one person is affected instead of two. I know I'm the minority, but having both people held liable for a timeshare is just a bad idea in my opinion. You only vacation as a family. Why do both people need to be on it?!? The gifts are $125 lately.


 I do not include my wife on any of the resale deeds I own. She understands they are a liability and not a asset or investment. "Married as sole and separate property" works for me also


----------



## phort6n2 (Sep 26, 2019)

Some good points to consider here!


----------

